# Compax  AD .... redux



## izee2 (Aug 20, 2017)

Took my  45' military  Compax to a parade on Sat. Thanks to one Military reenactor who just happen to have a Thompson tommy gun handy. Had a chance to redo one of the Compax ads. Well almost. Had a great time.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 21, 2017)

You look like a flat belly steely eyed death from above paratrooper I mean if you squint your eyes just right and imagine really really hard! Very cool ride I wonder were these ever adopted into the inventory?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izee2 (Aug 22, 2017)

Ah My friend. ya noticed the steely eyed stare caused by much sampling of adult beverages the evening before and the once flat belly that is now encased in layers of padding. Ahhh how that Morning sit up ,as I struggle to get out of bed, has made me the man I am today!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 22, 2017)

Oh you so funny GI! The thing I noticed in the add is that paratrooper seems to be equipped with some very early equipment he has on a "jump suit" instead of the baggy pants and frock also the reserve chute looks enormous and last but not least a paratrooper always has his hand cupped over the reserve rip cord to avoid it catching on something and deploying. Cool post!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

